# Queastion#2 for the Ladies (Fun)



## DustyInfinity (May 3, 2019)

I only had a brother, and I have a son and no daughters.  For fun, guys are easy, sports and video games.  I know some women like games and sports, but as a rule, I am baffled about what women consider a down time activity.  This is obviously for a time period before children, because after kids fun becomes a lot different and complicated.  If women don't play games, what do they actually do?  Do they really just text other women all the time on their phones?  Do you guys do constructive things like play musical instruments?  I know many women are big readers, but other than that I draw a blank.  I apologize for my ignorance, but I am curious if someone could fill me in on this mystery.


----------



## Toro (May 3, 2019)

They talk about you.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 3, 2019)

Another reason I divorced my wife is she kept kicking my ass in Gran Turismo...


----------



## DustyInfinity (May 3, 2019)

It just seems from my limited perspective that they do not like to play or joke, and they seem serious all the time.  It is a little scary.  Are they born serious?  I know I could watch football or playoff basketball without blinking if I didn't have to do other things.  I'm also addicted to the free games on my phone.


----------



## Blackrook (May 3, 2019)

Women are not interested in games so much, but they will play games with their children.

Women like everything about holidays, cooking, decorating, buying presents.

Women like reading, most novels are aimed at women for this reason.

Women must watch a lot of TV, because there's a lot of TV shows aimed at women too.

Women will pretend to be interested in activities that interest their boyfriend or husband, like watching football.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 3, 2019)

I wasn't going to comment on anything today, but . . .

Reading (not romance novels), playing musical instruments, listening to all kinds of music, watching movies (drama, science fiction/fantasy, comedies like Airplane, Robin Hood: Men In Tights, anything by Mel Brooks), jewelry-making, creative writing, museums and day trips.

As for the comment above by *DustyInfinity, *no, we are not born serious. As a matter of fact, given the guys I've seen on tv, who never seem to crack a smile, I've often thought that there was some sort of course for men called Masculinity 101: how to behave in public like you have your finger up your ass. I picked a bad week to give up quaaludes.


----------



## DustyInfinity (May 3, 2019)

Yeah, the macho thing is tough.  You have to crack walnuts with your pinkie, watch war movies, while at the same time tell bad jokes and think you're funny, while nobody else seems to think you are.  Sounds like a lot of movies and books, which is cool.  Guys seem to have that next level absorb you kind of mode where you get hooked on things until you drool or real life snaps you out of it.  Women seem to never veer too far from the real world.


----------



## BlueGin (May 3, 2019)

Can’t speak for all women but I like going to movies,the fair, the zoo, the balloon fiesta, road trips,concerts,camping,bowling and the tram. I also like reading, playing cards ,some board games, picnics, thrifting and doing crafts.

Depends on the woman.


----------



## blastoff (May 7, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> I only had a brother, and I have a son and no daughters.  For fun, guys are easy, sports and video games.  I know some women like games and sports, but as a rule, I am baffled about what women consider a down time activity.  This is obviously for a time period before children, because after kids fun becomes a lot different and complicated.  If women don't play games, what do they actually do?  Do they really just text other women all the time on their phones?  Do you guys do constructive things like play musical instruments?  I know many women are big readers, but other than that I draw a blank.  I apologize for my ignorance, but I am curious if someone could fill me in on this mystery.


I’ve got it from reliable sources a lot of them spend their time fantasizing about getting me in the sack.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2019)

blastoff said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > I only had a brother, and I have a son and no daughters.  For fun, guys are easy, sports and video games.  I know some women like games and sports, but as a rule, I am baffled about what women consider a down time activity.  This is obviously for a time period before children, because after kids fun becomes a lot different and complicated.  If women don't play games, what do they actually do?  Do they really just text other women all the time on their phones?  Do you guys do constructive things like play musical instruments?  I know many women are big readers, but other than that I draw a blank.  I apologize for my ignorance, but I am curious if someone could fill me in on this mystery.
> ...


Oh. Come on. Where's the pic? I've got a short list.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 7, 2019)

Hey, wait! The question was directed at the ladies and as far as I can tell only one lady has responded so far.  Maybe this should be re-titled, what do guys speculate ladies like to do?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Hey, wait! The question was directed at the ladies and as far as I can tell only one lady has responded so far.  Maybe this should be re-titled, what do guys speculate ladies like to do?



Actually, two. BlueGin has chimed in as well, if you count us both as "ladies."

I failed to mention that I really enjoyed my days of sailing, when I learned how to take a boat out under sail, not power. And it has been decades since I played chess, but I loved it and would like to play again. To my old college boyfriend Mike. Be careful what you wish for.

Women, like men, are many things, depending on the individual. My ex loved golf and I hated it. I used to tell him that if I wanted to chase little white balls, there were other, more enjoyable ways to do it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 7, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, wait! The question was directed at the ladies and as far as I can tell only one lady has responded so far.  Maybe this should be re-titled, what do guys speculate ladies like to do?
> ...


Beg pardon, I was not aware of your "ladyship".  My experience is: in gatherings including both genders, the guys are fixated on one, maybe two topics.  The ladies gather in the kitchen or dining room and discuss a wide range of topics.  After the initial exchange of info among men, I much prefer hanging with the gals because they are much more interesting.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I thank you. I like the title of "your ladyship." Sounds grand for little old me from New Jersey.

But seriously. People need to branch out, no matter what biological sex they are. Communicate, travel, read, learn another language. One thing that I dislike about right-wing men, and I must emphasize not ALL men in any degree, is that they seem to be stunted in their growth.

 Men have performed brilliantly, bringing out their thoughts, hopes, and fears. Singers, songwriters, actors. I am a great admirer of Bruce Springsteen, because he has gone deep into his own mind to bring us music that uplifts us. Same the actor Robert Kazinsky, who in the past week has appeared back on the UK show that he left ten years ago to help, along with the actress who played his mother ten years ago, bring a message to those suffering depression and suicidal thoughts.

Do not lose sight o the fact that there are beautiful heterosexual white men out there who contribute to the human race.


----------



## DustyInfinity (May 7, 2019)

I'm overthinking this a lot, but I've thought of the different ways men and women think.  Jordan Peterson said one of the main differences between men and women are that men think of things, while women think of people.  I've heard that men detach themselves from the things they are perceiving, while women are more present.  Women have a greater sense of 'I'.  It makes sense in a way when you think of men's love of video games.  Men can lose themselves in things, while women, in my opinion, are more present, more alive.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2019)

You have a point here. I have a tendency to think about what other people are experiencing and what I would think if I were to be in that person's shoes. I do not want to give a real-life example because of the tendency of political people to glom on to one particular scenario, one particular group, 

I don't know it is due to my  being female, but I can empathize with a mother or father who just wants to bring his/her kids to safety.  

What I said before is true. There are truly brilliant men alive today.. When we talk sometimes it is about the good that we see.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 7, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


There are wonderful men of all stripes who make great contributions.  But generally speaking, men tend to be more single-minded and goal oriented than women, IMO.  I'm not sure whether it's because women have to do so many "small" things to make things work.  Sometimes, it seems more like the journey counts for women rather than reaching the destination.
Anecdote:  As a hunting guide, I've helped many men to achieve their goal of bagging big game animals in Alaska.  Most of the time, guys get up, point to a nearby high spot, declare they must get there to find game, and then they spend most of the day balls-to-the-wall getting there.  I went hunting with a woman friend of mine once.  She got up, pointed to a nearby rise, declared that might be a good spot to look for game.  We spent a most enjoyable day working our way in that direction.  But she was curious about plants and tracks and other what-have-you.  She shot her caribou while we were in a snack break.  We didn't even get close to that high spot!


----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2019)

Gardening. Which is a hobby for both men and women. I enjoy it too. I also like thrift shopping because I find some great items. Too bad I no longer sell on ebay. 

During the daylight hours, I like being outside. The mister enjoys laying in bed watching tv and snoozing all damn day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 23, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Gardening. Which is a hobby for both men and women. I enjoy it too. I also like thrift shopping because I find some great items. Too bad I no longer sell on ebay.
> 
> During the daylight hours, I like being outside. The mister enjoys laying in bed watching tv and snoozing all damn day.


I sometimes wish I had time to garden.  Maybe when I retire?  
How ya doin', Gracie?


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 2, 2019)

I like scuba diving (as you can guess from my screen name LOL).


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2019)

I've been doing self defense for a long time, I can defend myself, i am not a Sissy and I'm watching soccer with my male friends and other activities with men


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 3, 2019)

Dalia said:


> I've been doing self defense for a long time, I can defend myself, i am not a Sissy and I'm watching soccer with my male friends and other activities with men


Me too!  What discipline(s)?  I train in Taekwondo twice a week.

And I watch college football.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I've been doing self defense for a long time, I can defend myself, i am not a Sissy and I'm watching soccer with my male friends and other activities with men
> ...


Taekwondo i did it for a lot of years and i did get hurt many time .


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jun 3, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I did Judo and Taekwondo.  Disappointed that Judo didn't help much with wrestling(no grips).  Have a Taekwondo question.  It is a fun sport, but I wasn't any good at it.  I couldn't score points to save my life.  How can you get past an opponents defense for a clean scoring point?  I had no clue.  Just tried some high/low combos, and tried battering people to force them to open up, but never had much luck.


----------



## Third Party (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> I only had a brother, and I have a son and no daughters.  For fun, guys are easy, sports and video games.  I know some women like games and sports, but as a rule, I am baffled about what women consider a down time activity.  This is obviously for a time period before children, because after kids fun becomes a lot different and complicated.  If women don't play games, what do they actually do?  Do they really just text other women all the time on their phones?  Do you guys do constructive things like play musical instruments?  I know many women are big readers, but other than that I draw a blank.  I apologize for my ignorance, but I am curious if someone could fill me in on this mystery.


OMG! Women don't play games?


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jun 3, 2019)

There is a fun bit by Bill Burr on Conan O'Brian about women ruining football.  He jokes that women can't stand to see men having a good time.  He also asks what makes women happy, and his answer was ABSOLUTELY NOTHING makes a woman happy.  It was just a comedy bit.  Don't judge your guy too harshly.  What you consider doing nothing makes perfect sense to us guys, and we are having fun.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jun 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > I only had a brother, and I have a son and no daughters.  For fun, guys are easy, sports and video games.  I know some women like games and sports, but as a rule, I am baffled about what women consider a down time activity.  This is obviously for a time period before children, because after kids fun becomes a lot different and complicated.  If women don't play games, what do they actually do?  Do they really just text other women all the time on their phones?  Do you guys do constructive things like play musical instruments?  I know many women are big readers, but other than that I draw a blank.  I apologize for my ignorance, but I am curious if someone could fill me in on this mystery.
> ...



Some do, absolutely, but as a rule, I don't think many do.  Also, they seem to play different types of games.  I know a lot of women who think they are just stupid.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Diver Diva said:
> ...


I think it takes a lot of reflex, be flexible and do the right thing and prevent stop a blow to you. and taekwondo is the concept of defense and not attack. for my part I am better in the melee combat ( body to body) my wounds were made when I had to break wood with my foot for the most part


----------



## Third Party (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...


Find and


DustyInfinity said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...


Look for and play "Games people Play Now" by Joe South.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Have you ever tried Mexican Karate? It's guaranteed you won't get hurt.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Diver Diva said:
> ...


No Hossfly i never try , I hurt myself on the wood because I did not always hit in the middle so it could breaks once i missed  my shot.it was the pain ensure on my foot.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Jun 3, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I've been doing self defense for a long time, I can defend myself, i am not a Sissy and I'm watching soccer with my male friends and other activities with men
> ...



Only person to ever draw blood on me was a woman.  She was a second degree, and she nailed me in the teeth with a jumping back kick.  My teacher just laughed and told me to defend myself.


----------

